# Looking into buying first mill



## _ACH_ (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello all. First post here. I'm looking into buying my first milling machine. Found this CX601 at Busy Bee. Does this image of the ways look ok? The table feels smooth with no play when moving.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes that image looks like new.  Check all functions, looks can be deceiving but check for damage from tip overs, abuse, etc.  I will guess from just the one picture that the rest of the machine looks well kept?
I have the same machine and although it certainly has its limitations I am happy with it overall. 
Know if the limitations are acceptable and if the machine is in your price range, and if the rest of the machine looks good, then go for it.  Don't undestimate value of tooling and accessories.

Edit:
Sorry I just reread your post and see that you found this machine at Busy Bee?  Then it must be a new machine no?  And although I am happy with my machine I bought it used and would not pay the new Busy Bee price for the same machine.  When you have to spend that sort of money then some other options look attractive.


----------



## Janger (Nov 24, 2021)

Are those cracks in the ways? On both sides? or is that just a grease line? anyway I have one of those mills and I like it.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 24, 2021)

Janger said:


> Are those cracks in the ways? On both sides? or is that just a grease line? anyway I have one of those mills and I like it.


That was alarming hee hee, I had to zoom in closely to see but I believe it is grease, not cracks.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok I got to stop responding to post when I'm tired.  Shooting off the mouth a bunch of bull s%$#.  Sorry I do NOT have the cx601 I have the 602.  The Busy Bee machine naming scheme does not make full sense to me. My machine is entirely different than that one.  I believe those are a better buy than my machine was when it was new.


----------



## _ACH_ (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. And yes, those are grease lines. Good to hear that the ways look normal. The only other potential issue is the the head will not lower past this point. Being inexperienced, I'm not sure how often I would need to it to go any lower. I assume a decently sized vise will take up some of that room. I didn't get an exact measurement between the spindle and table, but the indicator on the side of the mill says it won't go lower then the 13 inch mark.

Edit: this is a refurbished milling machine. So not perfect, but also not top dollar.


----------



## 140mower (Nov 24, 2021)

I don't think you will need to get any lower than that... You'll want to leave a little room for tool changes and the work piece..... The quill still has a range of motion as well.


----------

